

GooglePlus: How come Islam-related posts find their way to hot pages so easily? - el_shayan

If you have been on Google+ lately you may have noticed that &quot;Hot &amp; Recommended&quot; pages these days are seldom free of Islamic related posts (some of which find their way to that page by a ridiculously low number of shares and pluses. Evidence: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;x8diO )<p>First question is that how these posters manage to send their content so easily to Hot pages (in some occasions with only 4 pluses and zero shares, see the link above) whereas other posts (NASA for example) need hundreds of shares and pluses to find their way up there.<p>Google, apparently, has managed to keep Hot pages spam-free but it seems reluctant or unable to keep it secular. What do you think? What do you recommend?
======
el_shayan
link: [http://imgur.com/a/x8diO](http://imgur.com/a/x8diO)

------
doubt_me
you probably have a Muslim or 2 in your circles somewhere

I have 0 people in my circles and none of that is showing up

~~~
el_shayan
Thank you for the hint. It seems that Google thinks if your circle members are
turned into Islam that makes you a devoted muslim too who want to hear about
Jihad and Hijab every other post. Let's hope none of us incidentally circle a
pedophile or something.

~~~
Navarr
Wow, that's quite an antagonistic reply. It uses posts that are "hot" within
your circle of friends as part of it's "hot" calculation. If your friends like
it, its possible you might like it too.

~~~
doubt_me
This guy is actually trying to use G+

He doesn't have the right to complain

